# Heat&Glo - WSK300 -> WSK-MLT



## math (Jan 17, 2016)

Hey guys -

Is it possible to swap out just the WSK300 wall switch for a WSK-MLT wall switch?  Without swapping the guts?

The way our H&G was installed, I have no idea where the 'guts' would be tucked away at.  Anyone know where I would look (if I have to go that route)?  In the crawl space below it?  Farther away somewhere else?  In the wall?

Thanks for any help or suggestions.

Mat


----------



## DAKSY (Jan 17, 2016)

Morning. Do you have the owner's manual?
That will:
1) Tell you where the components for the existing controls are &
2) Tell you if the second control is compatible with your HnG unit.
Individual controls come with their own instruction manual.
Also, please tell us what HnG model you are using.
That will help us to help you better.
Most of us will put the appliances in our signature block.


----------



## mygasfireplacerepair (Jan 29, 2016)

You will have to change out the control module as well.  The WSK-MLT and WSK-300 use different control modules to function the switch.


----------

